# How chavish are you???



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=7007

Be honest now. :roll:

Oh.......I almost forgot. Apparently I'm 29%.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

27% is that good or bad :?:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

16% for me - must have been the Burberry check and KFC family bucket that did it :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

23% here. I guess it's the Little Chef/KFC on route :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

22%. If I measured it just since I met my wife it would be less, she has been desperately dragging me out of the gutter for over a decade. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

13 % and I think thats down to the football shirt


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

24% for me


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm firty six per sent. innit.

(That's 36%, not a typo of 56%)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I have a car with gold wheels, a large bonnet scoop and a huge fibreglass rear spoiler that makes me about 100%


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

18% for me. Have you ever taken a date to Pizza Hut, now where did I see that :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

60% Chav for me!  [/img]


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

CHAV WEDDING


































Bride should've used this










:lol:  :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

27%


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

mac's TT said:


>


What the chuffing fuck is that!


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Fooky Nell! 

They look like they're going trick or treating.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

33%


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> CHAV WEDDING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like agood job opportunity for me = all of them need to lose weight


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

That's not all they need to lose :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

9%, but I think that's the advantage of living aborad and not having that many opportunities to indulge in chavism. 8)


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

44%

Must be the Co-op and dreaming of Spoiler's.
It Has Pushed Me over The edge "to the Dark Side" :lol:


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

24% :?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

13%

I think it was the lack of a private education that did for me. And I sometimes call the loo a 'toilet' although I'm not sure whether that's good or bad :? .


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

44% 

I had better move to the local trailer park and apply for the Jerry Springer show :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

18% Must be something to do with that Pot Noodle I had about 12 years ago. :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

20% for me


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

13% knowing somone who wears an earing and that bloody pot noodle i had last week :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dmt-tt said:


> 44%
> 
> Must be the Co-op and dreaming of Spoiler's.
> It Has Pushed Me over The edge "to *the Dark Side*" :lol:


You need to speak with Obi; perhaps he can help you :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

53%!  I'm so embaressed!   :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> 53%!  I'm so embaressed!   :lol:


Abi, I am shocked  
Is it the Mars bars you're eating :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > 53%!  I'm so embaressed!   :lol:
> ...


LOL no, haribos   . I'm still in shock .... 53%!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Haribos, hm, now then ,,,,,, quite nice  
Especially the raspberries and blackberries


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm a posh chav  :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

36% for me....could have been worse!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

36% for me...Pretty good considering i live in Essex. Born and raised innit


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

31%. Which is a disgrace. It's my student cheap streak pulling me down (or up depending on which way you look at it).


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

31% for me :roll:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Those of you who scored highly needn't worry. It's obviously a load of bollocks as it scored me at 36% - and that just can't be right! I play for the opposition, for pity's sake! :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> 36% for me...Pretty good considering i live in Essex. Born and raised *innit *


In Essex :wink: :lol:


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

13% Pot Noodle and Football shirt were my downfall.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BorderFox said:


> 13% Pot Noodle


I am shocked  
What's the rest of your diet like :wink: :lol:


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> BorderFox said:
> 
> 
> > 13% Pot Noodle
> ...


It gets worse


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BorderFox said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > BorderFox said:
> ...


You need help :roll: :lol: 
http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... ition.html


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mine wasn't helped by the following:

I used to work at the Co-op after school, so bought lots there.

I cycle to work every day so have lots of clothes with not many natural fibres in them

Had Pot Noodles in the Scouts


----------

